# Among the Headhunters of Venice Beach



## otherprof (Apr 3, 2022)

I first suspected how much danger we were in when I saw all those hats and no corresponding heads . . .
Then I spotted the head on a pole outside the primitive shelter.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 6, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 7, 2022)

They look very busy.....


----------



## otherprof (Apr 9, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> They look very busy.....


No matter how  hard they try, they just can't get a  head.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 9, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> Nice!


Thanks! I thought I was the only one who found that  funny.  BTW, have you ever read "Body Ritual Among the Nacirema"? It was written by a sociologist,  and deals with Americans  as if we are a primitive tribe in Borneo.  A really smart teacher shared it with our class way back in the '60's. It is available,  free, online, today.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 10, 2022)

otherprof said:


> Thanks! I thought I was the only one who found that  funny.  BTW, have you ever read "Body Ritual Among the Nacirema"? It was written by a sociologist,  and deals with Americans  as if we are a primitive tribe in Borneo.  A really smart teacher shared it with our class way back in the '60's. It is available,  free, online, today.


Adding to my reading list, not available on Kindle, but downloadable. We are, we just don't live in Borneo, and we have lots of tech gadgets... 🙃 Adding to my list of weird topics, along with A First Introduction to Existential Phenomenology.


----------

